# For those with black/dark cruzens...



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Anyone have a wax specifically for black or dark colors that they're over the moon about? 

The only wax I've used that's intended for black cars is Meguiar's Black Wax (the stuff that comes in the tube) and... idk, it was fine, but I wouldn't buy it again. I have a more expensive Carnauba (for all colors) that I think I like better, but I'm easily tempted to try new stuff.

I know the majority of people on here have BGM Cruzes, so I thought I'd see if you guys have a favorite.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I like Turtle Wax Jet Black.I applied the first coating the day I brought my Cruze home and have been putting a new coat on every three months and it still looks almost new.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I like Turtle Wax Jet Black.I applied the first coating the day I brought my Cruze home and have been putting a new coat on every three months and it still looks almost new.


 Yes - I bought Jet Black kit for my Jet Black 320i. I have not used it yet, but will when it warms up. It is still winter in the North East. We had 4 inches of snow on the driveway last Saturday.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

blk88verde said:


> Yes - I bought Jet Black kit for my Jet Black 320i. I have not used it yet, but will when it warms up. It is still winter in the North East. We had 4 inches of snow on the driveway last Saturday.


Wow two votes for Turtle! 

We're suppose to get a dusting this weekend.  I'm sure as soon as I spend like 8 hours doing a detail job we'll get some measurable snow within the week. Or rain lol! 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Daisy81 said:


> I like Turtle Wax Jet Black.I applied the first coating the day I brought my Cruze home and have been putting a new coat on every three months and it still looks almost new.


I have always just used the regular turtle wax, but this weekend I'm planning a big detailing job on my black cruze, will be stopping by my bases exchange to pick some of this jet black up.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Car Care Products, Detailing Supplies, Auto Accessories - Griot's Garage 800-345-5789

Best stuff you can buy....period







Leaves the car looking wet all day :fro:


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

I've been meaning to try Griots. The price has me holding off. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Worth every penny man, there is already an existing topic on here with results posted.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What no see wax enthusiasts ?

Tell me where and when and you's guys and gals can waxer Up IT for me .


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> Car Care Products, Detailing Supplies, Auto Accessories - Griot's Garage 800-345-5789
> 
> Best stuff you can buy....period
> View attachment 139602
> ...


Nice! Is that the Best of Show wax and did you use sealant at all? I was going to make a post asking about Griots, so I'm glad you chimed in  So far I've only tried their glass cleaner, but I have the catalog in front of me and keep leafing through it -- I'm definitely buying the mini air dryer, and I wanted to try out their clay kit as well.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Chemical guys Petes 53' makes the metallic flake on the paint POP


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Car Care Products, Detailing Supplies, Auto Accessories - Griot's Garage 800-345-5789
> 
> Best stuff you can buy....period
> View attachment 139602
> ...


I want it too look wet longer than a day


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I used Meguiars Ultimate products last year - compound, polish, wax - and was really happy with the results. Ton of work though.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I used Meguiars Ultimate products last year - compound, polish, wax - and was really happy with the results. Ton of work though.


I agree, if the paint needs it I think that 3-step process makes a ton of difference. I've only done it once and it took basically all day lol! 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

I was thinking there was no love for Zaino stuff here on the forum , but a search proved me wrong. Thats what I have been using on my vehicles for a while now.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Green said:


> I was thinking there was no love for Zaino stuff here on the forum , but a search proved me wrong. Thats what I have been using on my vehicles for a while now.


I haven't heard of that one! I'll have to check it out  


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Although it's kinda expensive for their 8oz jar ($95.00), I've read, heard, and seen nothing but great results from *Pinnacle Souveran Paste Wax* on dark cars. People swear by this stuff! On autogeek.com I see they are now selling a 3oz jar for $59.99. 

http://www.autogeek.net/pinsouvwax.html


I also think the Blackfire detailing product line is specifically geared towards black/dark colored cars, so checking out their BlackIce Hybrid Montan Sealant Wax and or Midnight Sun Ivory Carnauba paste wax might be a good idea. 

http://www.autogeek.net/blackfire-car-care.html


Give Collinite Liquid Insulator wax #845 a try as well! This wax has great reviews and results!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah, I've had a pretty solid eye on both Pinnacle and Blackfire. Especially the Blackfire. They're definitely in a different price bracket. 



Starks8 said:


> Although it's kinda expensive for their 8oz jar ($95.00), I've read, heard, and seen nothing but great results from *Pinnacle Souveran Paste Wax* on dark cars. People swear by this stuff! On autogeek.com I see they are now selling a 3oz jar for $59.99.
> 
> Pinnacle Souveran Paste Carnauba Wax is Brilliant on Red- Awesome on Black! Souver?n? is hand poured, one container at a time, and boxed with an
> 
> ...


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> I want it too look wet longer than a day


Depends on how good you rub her in :biggrin:


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

JukeBox,

I use Best of Show Wax, Speed Shine, Duragloss NU-Glass, Duragloss rain repel, Meguiars purple tire shine.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ger8mm said:


> Car Care Products, Detailing Supplies, Auto Accessories - Griot's Garage 800-345-5789
> 
> Best stuff you can buy....period
> View attachment 139602
> ...


That is a nice finish. Good job.


----------



## thewifescruze (Mar 5, 2015)

I only use chemical guy stuff now stuff is great and pretty reasonable price wise


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

You guys might like this fella(Detailer), look him up on youtube, AMMO NYC


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey JJ, here is a thread started by a fellow CruzeTalk member who talks about and shows with pics, his results using Pinnacle Souveran Wax. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...3722-pinnacle-souveran-wax-review-w-pics.html


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Green said:


> I was thinking there was no love for Zaino stuff here on the forum , but a search proved me wrong. Thats what I have been using on my vehicles for a while now.


I swore by Zaino in my black Supra. I once parked it in an industrial shipyard and it got some sort of overspray on the entire car. took 14 hours with some really dedicated friends' elbow grease but Zaino restored it to brand new looking.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

The Turtle Wax black box is what I use when I want to have a thorough detail without using any power polishers and stuff. But I also use typical Mothers California Gold spray wax when I want a quick shine.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm a big fan of REAL Carnauba wax. It's natural and not a ton of made up chemicals! I've used this on every car I've owned and have turned many friends onto it, they all love it. I'm not a professional detailer but I did go to vocational school for detailing. In my school we always used a real natural Carnauba wax. Synthetic blind, but I've never tried that stuff. 

What I can tell you. I recently waxed my Cruze and over the next few days it got covered in a bunch of pollen. Literally all I did was hose off the car with a high pressure sprayer...no soap at all. All of the pollen and dirt just magically came off. I dried the car and it looked like I had just hand washed and waxed it. 

I love Mothers Brazillian Carnauba wax and will always stand by it. 


Mothers California Gold Brazilian Carnauba Cleaner Wax Liquid (16 oz.) 05701: Advance Auto Parts

Pictures below are after waxing.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh and the Mother's wax is under 10 dollars a bottle and 1 bottle will do at least 5 cars. Sure it's not the quality of 80 dollar wax but it gets d*mn close for a fraction of the price!


----------



## joe0121 (Jul 17, 2012)

Aside from the uber expensive 100% carnuba waxes. https://www.zainostore.com Is about the best there is. When I had my Black Corvette It's all I used and the car looked like a mirror driving down the road.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

This is my car at driving it 71,000+ miles since June of 2012. I have been using Turtle Wax Jet Black since day. The first thing I did was caliber it and apply the first coating of wax. Then every three months I apply a new coating of wax. The front end has some touch up paint on it to fix the tell tale paint chips from highway driving. Although when I touch up the paint from chips I apply a little bit and then a little more after it dries so that I can get a smooth surface and no globs of paint.
View attachment 140138
View attachment 140146


----------



## StBlGT (Mar 30, 2015)

didn't see it posted here yet, but my favorite products to use by far is by adam's polishes. great final results!!!


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Turtle wax wash and wax :grin: Does the job!

Here in rainy Vancouver we need not worry about such things as UV damage.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Color specific waxes are just another example of laughable hype in the auto detailing product business. It honestly made me a bit sad that Meguiar's started drinking that kool-aid too. As far as companies go, they were among the least offensive with hype and insane product markup, and their professional line is generally solid. What can they do though when companies like Chem Guys are selling 500 different products, $1,000 waxes, etc.

Anyway, waxes and sealants protect. They don't create "more" shine. More shine comes from fewer defects in the paint. Swirls, scratches, bonded contaminants, dirt, whatever. So, for great looking paint:

1. Correct it. DA polisher, polishing compounds, etc. Lots of videos on YouTube on how to do this, or a reputable professional. 

2. Clean it. Do so without creating scratches or swirls. Traditional two bucket method with soap, or water restricted / no rinse methods with synthetic products. Periodic use of a clay bar (usually before applying wax or sealant) to remove unseen bonded contamination. 

3. Protect it. Waxes and sealants. Durability, ease of use, and cost are all considerations. 

As for what I use, I do water restricted washes with ONR basically with this method and product. It's a really slick way to wash without the hassle and mess of a hose, and the only realistic option for people that are water restricted. Only thing I do different is I use a 1 gallon sprayer diluted with 0.5 oz / gallon of ONR in that, and I also have a 32 oz spray bottle diluted with 2 oz / gallon for spot cleaning and clay lube. Not sure why the guy in the vid uses the term deionized water. It's distilled (mineral free) water you can get at Wal-Mart for 78 cents a gallon, and a whole wash uses around a half gallon of water if you don't go crazy with the pump sprayer. 

Every other wash (about two weeks) I use D156 spray wax before drying as a refresher to keep a strong / slick hydrophobic layer on the paint, mainly so dust effortlessly whisk off with a *gasp* California Duster.

Every 3-4 months I clay and apply M21 synthetic sealant as a base layer of protection. 

It's not rocket science, or even time consuming when you get a system down to make any color paint look stunning. Maybe not car show stunning, but better than 99 out of 100 cars on the road. Doesn't have to cost an arm and leg either if you buy products that are not hype inflated, and in large sizes.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

The Meguires black wax in the Tube is way abrasive and hard to apply, Its for old dull black cars..use the surf city black wax instead,available at pep boys


----------



## thewifescruze (Mar 5, 2015)

Only thing I use on my wife's and I cars are either chemical guys like there butter wet wax or meguiars mirror glaze (there professional line) I start with a polishing glaze then end with there yellow wax


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

StBlGT said:


> didn't see it posted here yet, but my favorite products to use by far is by adam's polishes. great final results!!!


The Adams stuff is top notch. I havent tried the Griot's stuff so I can't compare but Adams vs Meguirs/Mothers/Turtle is no competition.


----------

